
Is a $70 Hackintosh Any Good? - mantesso
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKqdDiL8t80
======
orionblastar
[https://kr5ddit.com/post/2070/is-a-70-hackintosh-any-
good](https://kr5ddit.com/post/2070/is-a-70-hackintosh-any-good)

There is an advantage in that a PC clone as a Hackintosh will have expansion
slots unlike the Mac Pro that got rid of them, so you can install a new
graphics card to make it more of a MacOS gaming machine.

Before Apple bought them out, Next used to sell NextOS that installed on Intel
X86 PCs. Apple had to port Darwin to X86 systems before porting it to the
PowerMacs with the MacOS API and GUI added to Darwin which is the Core of
MacOSX.

------
aabajian
I think the takeaway (along with the lucky discount from the university), is
that the consumer needs for CPU/GPU power has not increased _that_
dramatically in the last five years. VR, 3D gaming, deep learning, 4K
rendering, etc. are all edge-cases. The MacBook Pro 13" is likely designed
without these uses in mind.

------
MichailP
70 USD, but thanks to large institution which massively ditches 5 years old
computers (which costed 1k at the time) for 30USD.

~~~
Retric
It's worse linkait than that as he includes as 250GB SSD for 5$.

~~~
JohnTHaller
A broken one for sale for $5 he knew how to fix. While unusual, you can easily
find a 250GB SSD for 50 bucks or less on craigslist. Heck, you can easily find
brand new 120GB SSDs for under 50 bucks.

